# Prime and Ick Treatment?



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Can I use Prime while I am treating for Ick? I'm using API Super Ick Cure. Not supposed to change water but know my biological filter is going to be challenged by the addition of new fish.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you adding new fish to a tank that you're currently treating for ick? If so, I would reconsider. It's not a good idea to introduce new fish into an already ill tank until you've got things under control. Particularly since fish are prone to illness when stressed, and new tankmates is stressful.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually, I'm treating the tank BECAUSE of the new fish I just added. They had a very stressful trip. See this post for details:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=250860

But adding 20 fish is bound to challenge my biological filter. So the dilemma.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would not treat any thing without symptoms. I would not and have not used any meds in the treatment of ick. 20 fish.....? I think adding that many fish is going to cause problems.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I guess no one can actually answer my question.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Google is a great source.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Already checked. I thought maybe someone on here might know. I started the treatment based on recommendation of the representative from the outfit I purchased them from. I think it was probably a good suggestion based on the situation (see thread link above for details). I have seen quite a bit of flashing and some white patches on the Rustys. I'm all for natural disease control but haven't tried it before so thought I would go with the chemical meds this time. I'm open for suggestions for future situations. Thanks!


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

there is no contraindications for using prime while treating for ich. One will not affect the other. Prime will be good for ammo spikes. You can and should change water during treatments. I am not sure what API recommends for their treatment, could you post it?

When adding new fish you may want to treat with salt first. Salt will help with some stress and keep any parasites that are present in check as the fish acclimate. I would treat with salt for one week. Then large water changes.

Another option would be copper safe, it will also keep parasites down but will be more harsh then the salt if overdosed. When adding that many fish you want to do small water changes each day until they settle in. Small amounts of food should be feed to keep the water quality good. I have added that many fish before to tanks, it works well with new tanks. Just test daily for ammo, and nitrite, they are very toxic in water above 7.5ph.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Super Ick Cure- contains Benzaldehyde Green and PVP
Treat, wait 48 hours and treat again, wait 48 hours and then do a 25% PWC and add activated carbon to filter

The tank was cycled when I added the fish. It had 15 1.5-2" fish in it. 2 days before I added the new fish I removed these 15 then added 15 3/4" fish and 5 1.5" fish. Then I added the 20 new ones the next day. So definitely added to the bio load.

I was planning on doing 50% PWC's until the bio filter caught up with the new load but wasn't anticipating the shipping epic (see thread link above) which resulted in dealing with very stressed and exposed fish.

I treated with first does of Super Ick Cure yesterday morning and added some Prime last night. So far params look good. Am considering doing a 50% PWC tomorrow morning before adding the 2nd dose of SIC. Probably will add Prime then too although my H2O is de-chlorinated already.

Suggestions? Concerns?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Prime will give you a false positive on your tests for ammo and nitrite. I would still add a little to make sure that the fish are not being affected. Make sure you have plenty of aeration in the tank.

I just pulled up the MSDS for super ich cure, it contains salt, nitrofurazone, silica, and malachite green. Salt is 95% of the compound. So in my opinion not the best product to buy to treat ich when you can buy straight salt much cheaper. Nitro is for secondary bacterial infection, which is good but it is a tiny amount. Malachite green is usually used when treating ich, but its primary purpose is to treat fungus.

If you are seeing improvements keep using it. If not there are a few other options you have. MY personal choice for ich is Quick Cure, half dose treatments 3 times a day with 30% WC. Usually 3 days treatment will take care of most of the ich. I wait two more days then treat again for 3 days to make sure.

The biggest issue is to watch out for gasping and ammo spikes. With the salt though it will probably ease the fish a little bit.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

dreday said:


> Usually 3 days treatment will take care of most of the ich. I wait two more days then treat again for 3 days to make sure.


Unless you increase heat, the life cycle will not be sped up. When you can see ick on the fish it can't be killed. Only when it is free swimming can it be killed. I guess what I'm getting at is the parasite will be in different stages of it's life cycle through out your tank. So it will take longer than 6 days of treatment to get rid of it.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Smitty, you are correct. But the treatment will kill all the parasites in the stage. Ich slowly releases the cycsts off of the fish. It is a slow and continuous process. That is why I treat so often. The formalin and malachite green dont not stay very active in the water column. The key is to get all the new cysts after they hatch. You do not have to speed up the life cycle but make sure you stop it at the right stage. Small continuous treatments have proven to be very effective for me. I do not see any m ore spots after 3 days and do one more treatment cycle to make sure I get and residual parasites that may be hiding in the fishes gills.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used Prime while using Coppersafe to cure for ick but not sure about what yoyu are using.


----------

